# Crate Dimensions



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

What size crate is a good, comfortable size for a full-grown maybe 80lb GSD? Want to get the crate early, with the divider of course, but was wondering what sizes you guys got and if it's too small or too big. Thanks!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I went for the large one and just blocked the back till Athena needed the room.I used a bin to block it off.I wouldn't go any smaller than large.I have the plastic kennel type,not sure which is better plastic or wire.I have heard too many stories of dogs getting stuck in the wire ones or escaping.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boys crate is 28"Wx36"Hx48"L. i never used dividers.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

My 70 lb female and my 80 lb male each have a 42"L x 28"W x 31"H 3 door wire crate in the house, in the car they ride in a 500-series vari-kennel which is 40”L x 27”W x 30”H.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:My 70 lb female and my 80 lb male each have a 42"L x 28"W x 31"H 3 door wire crate in the house, in the car they ride in a 500-series vari-kennel which is 40”L x 27”W x 30”H.


Ditto here, although my male is about 88 lbs and both now have free range of the house 99.9% of the time.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Hardy is in a 42" and its plenty big enough. He's about 85lbs give or take. 48" are huge and I could've prob. fit 2 gsd's in there, lol.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaMy 70 lb female and my 80 lb male each have a 42"L x 28"W x 31"H


same here, my female has plenty of room in hers but the male who's only 70ish lbs at he's 9 months old, he has trouble getting his big fat feet stuck in the wires. He's a good boy so I don't crate him anymore, he sleeps in my room behind a gate at night or in the kitchen when I'm not home.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the 48 inch for my male. It is PLENTY big enough but the 42 seemed tight. Mostly my mental hang up. If my house was bigger I would go bigger. Again for my emotional well being.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For my boy who is 71-79 pounds, I use a 48"x30"x36", length x width x height. 

For my girls whose current weights range between 49 and 69 pounds, I use 42" x 28" x 31" crates. 

All my dogs fit inside the maroon and white large pet porter, I think a 400 for travel in the car. The inside length is LESS than 36 inches as I found out yesterday when I bought two ortho pads for them. Errrgh!!!! Well, scrunched in they fit fine.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I use a 48" for the house when I leave and a 500 vari kennel for the car.


----------

